# Pigeon Trainability



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I've noticed that my pigeons, especially my fearless boy, Toad, are very trainable. Toad, for instance, has already learned to come to my arm, from any distance, when I whistle twice quickly. I'm teaching him to fly away with a single high whistle. My female, however, is rather nervous. Is there any way I can increase her confidence? Any tips on how to approach her slowly? She has just a soft, sensitive nature, but I want to gain her utmost trust (sometimes I do, sometimes I don't). Are there any "tricks" that can be taught to pet pigeons (perhaps just having to do with coming, going - simple tricks) that I could teach? Some examples would be great.

Thank you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Have you spent more time with Toad then with the hen?...and what is her name? How do you reward him?

This may just be her personality difference or she is just going to take more time. You may need to be extra gentle with her. You can gain her trust by spending equally as much time and EVEN more time with her. Start with feeding her out of your hand, only.

I had my homers flying to me out of mid air, to my hand when I was a kid. The secret was I spent every day with them, and they ate out of my hand first thing coming home after training flights, and only me..

Hey, you might even give her some coral calcium minerals, as it not only has a calming effect but gets them focused.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

The girl's name is Muffin.  Don't ask, it just suits her. As for the rewarding, any food I try to give him he ignores, because he'd rather jump on my hands and try to eat them. Also, Muffin's very small in comparison to him, and light footed. She is very cautious of everything around her and is only ever aggressive when she's protecting an egg. She is an adventurous little girl, though... I love her very much. Every day I put on some nice, soft music and sing to her and she just adores it, ruffling her feathers happily and attempting to preen my nose. I think you're right about the hand feeding thing - I can see her eating out of my hand. Toad, however, tends to just attack me, running in circles madly. He's very, very dominant, aggressive and protective, that guy. For no reason at all, either. I suppose it's just their nature. I suppose my overall goal should be to spend as much time with them as possible, especially the girl, who is very hard to win over just by nature.

Thank you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Vasp, are these the babies you hand raised? They both sound like sweethearts and Muffin must love you a lot if she is comfortable being on you and preening you. I don't know the first thing about training birds but with our little Jimmy who is wintering in the house with us, I just use repetitious movements and he gets the hang of it eventually - except when he just wants to be hardheaded! He will fly to my arm when I pat it and if I tap his cage he knows it is time to go up and will hop in. 

We had a little Muffin several years ago and I have always loved the name.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I agree that spending time with them and just being around them and interacting with them as much as your time allows is the key point.

We have had a cold, snowy winter and have had our 6 (well now 8) pet pigeons in the large laundry room for the most part, and our one pigeon, *Paris*, has not been too accepting of humans since we adopted him last Summer, is coming around great. He hops on my arm, eats out of my hand, and does not try to flee when I service his dishes, which is a great step for us. In fact, he follows my hand out of his cage and watches on the table ledge while I fill up his dish, and jumps back in before I re-hang his cup dish.

He still will not fly on my shoulder or head on command as my other 5 do, but it is a good start. Patience is also a factor for you to take into consideration.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I sure like their names. 

That is typical behavior for the male and hen. Sounds like they are really happy and adjusted well.

Is Muffin laying eggs because she is in love with you, or Toad?

That may also be why she will be harder to train, she has love on her mind, nesting, laying eggs, and such. Time and patience will help too.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

"Muffin". Love the name. 
Sometimes a name just comes to mind & as you say, Vasp, suits the bird perfectly.

Cindy


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

do u have only these 2 pijes or more.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I tried to teach my demons to fetch. For some reason they have a problem with grasping the concept...........

Oh well, back to the drawing board.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> I tried to teach my demons to fetch. For some reason they have a problem with grasping the concept...........
> 
> Oh well, back to the drawing board.


I wouldn't fetch either if *I* was called a DEMON!!  

(bet they wouldn't have to be trained to poop on you!)


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i heard that people have trained pigeons to come down from flying by waving a flag. some have trained them to come back to there lofy which is on the back of a pick truck (i dont know if this is true) but he did mention how he taught them.


----------



## missy73089 (Feb 26, 2007)

That's so cute that you sing to your bird and she enjoys it, I think that shows that she can be relaxed and comfortable around you. I have some birds that would probably freak out if I turned on some music. I think training pigeons is fun, but sometimes nerve-wracking, haha. I've taught my one bird, Chaucer, to fly over to me from across the garage when I snap my fingers...but it doesn't always seem to work when he has a full stomach. He'll just ignore me and sleep. Some of my other birds will fly to me as well, especially when i'm carrying their feed cup or bread, they're all on me then, kinda like the movie The Birds  .

When I trained Chaucer to come to me I would take him out to the garage and let him eat a little bit of food out of my hand. Then I would set him down and walk to the other side of the garage, hold my arm out, and snap my fingers, and he would fly over and I'd give him more food. Then I'd repeat the process a few times......until he got full and tired of me, he'd usually just sit at the last place I set him or sleep on my shoulder.

Good luck with your training!!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> I wouldn't fetch either if *I* was called a DEMON!!
> 
> (bet they wouldn't have to be trained to poop on you!)


Spoken like someone who never knew the deep seated sneakyness of your average feral.

Ever seen them on a roof top?
Sitting and scheaming,
And plotting while preening.

Squeeks has you spoiled.


----------

